# Need HELP



## greg h (12 mo ago)

I have 96 Nissan HB 2.4 with 392K miles that will crank but not start. While driving the truck went dead. I have spark & fuel. Compression Cylinder 1 125psi Cynlinder 2-4 120psi. Then I did a wet test Cylinder 1 120psi, Cynlinder 2 180psi, Cylinder 3 170psi & Cylinder 4 150psi however on cylinder 2 & 4 after engine turned over 4 to five times i cut switch off & immediately started cranking again another 2 revolutions. I dont know if this really gives me a false reading. Is the 120-125psi on the dry test enough to start motor. I read another post with same make & model & that was enough compression to start their motor but I also know 120psi is out of spec according to my Haynes manual


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The 120's are low but shouldn't prevent it from starting. If the wet test on #1 isn't an artifact, then #1 may have a valve problem or broken compression ring where the other three cylinders simply have worn-out rings and walls.


----------

